
Show HN: Make list of zip codes by drawing on a map - itships
https://www.truckersreportjobs.com/map-tools
======
itships
This is a very basic tool that I’ve wished for when working on previous
projects. We built it because we needed it to specify hiring areas for
employers on our job site, and now it’s published in case someone else needs
it.

